# DEF Poor Quality Warning.



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

We had one other member recently get the same warning. He filled his DEF tank and the warning went away. If I remember correctly he was somewhere over 7,000 miles.


----------



## CosmosGoat (Sep 23, 2013)

Sorry close this thread, there is another just like it and I couldn't find the search button.


----------



## CosmosGoat (Sep 23, 2013)

obermd said:


> We had one other member recently get the same warning. He filled his DEF tank and the warning went away. If I remember correctly he was somewhere over 7,000 miles.


Just read that. Another member posted than running the car on the highway will clean the NOX sensor and the warning goes away which is exactly what happened to me.


----------

